# Classic Italian Grilled Baby Octopus



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 14, 2012)

Buon Giorno,

This morning, I had awakened in Puglia, with views of the Adriatic, and had run down to go over to the fishing boats, to purchase some fresh swordfish for Harry´s lovely recipe ... the baby octopus was plentiful, and thus, here is today´s  lunch ... Harry´s Swordfish shall be for Sunday ...

 CLASSIC ITALIAN GRILLED OCTOPUS 

2 small baby octopus ( 500 grams each = 1 pound each )
125 ml. or 1 /2 cup: red wine vinegar
2 tblsps. sea water or regular tap water or mineral water 
125 ml. Extra virgin olive oil 
3 garlic cloves 
dried oregano: 1 teaspoon
sea salt to taste

1. rinse the octopus thoroughly & place in large pot with No Water
2. cover and cook over a simmer low flame for 40 - 50 minutes until tender
and pinkisk and the octopus has exuded its liquids
3. remove and cool and cut the octopus into tentacles 
4. combine vinegar, water, Evoo, garlic minced and oregano in big bowl and marinate the octopus for 1 hour or at most 2 hours
5. remove the octopus with a slotted spoon and broil in oven or grill on BBQ if you have one 

yield: 8 appetiser servings 

Ciao.   
Have lovely wkend.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 14, 2012)

The baby octopus that is available here are only about 1/6 the size of yours. I just grill them quickly and then marinate them a bit.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 14, 2012)

Sounds delicious!
We can only get frozen octopus here...but I reckon that's OK. Mrs Hoot ain't gonna eat nothing with tentacles on it.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 14, 2012)

4 Meandthem & Hoot,

This classic is served all along the harbour front in Gargano Peninsula and it is tender and delicious ... 

Four Meandthem: the smaller the more tender ... This is considered a baby toddler in these parts ... 

Hoot:  Frozen octopus, better than No Octopus ! 

Thanks guys for your contributions and feedback.

Kindest. Have a great wkend,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 14, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Hoot:  Frozen octopus, better than No Octopus !




I reckon so!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 17, 2012)

Hoot,

Octopus is quite common in the Mediterranean ... We have it in salads all the time ... 

Of course, Galician Octopus served on a wooden board and drizzled with Evoo called Pulpo La Feira ( festival Octopus ) is a historic Galician dish dating back to the beginnings of the Pilgrimage to St. James. 

Then, the Greeks prepare it grilled on flame and the Italians as well ... So, it is not unusual ...

It is very nice in a Ceviche paired with a firm white fish and shrimp too ... 

Have a lovely summer,
Ciao, Margi.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 17, 2012)

Ms Margi,
One of these days, I hope I can travel to some of the places you speak of and have the good fortune to find someone who can give the same kind of advice, guidance, and a little history that you bring to us here.  Thank you!!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

*Photo: Classic Grilled Italian Octopus*

Photo of Classic Grilled Italian Octopus ...

From My Published Works in Spanish & Italian: 

The translated title in English is:

Recipes Reveal Stories

*** I permit my D.C. colleagues to write down my family recipes and prepare them. 

Margaux Alexandria Cintrano.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

Hoot,

If you are ever in Italia and I am here, we shall all have dinner with Luca and his fiance ... And if you are ever in España, and we are there, we shall show you our fave Tapas Bars in Madrid ...

Thanks for compliment,
Margaux Cintrano


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 19, 2012)

Please note: the photo of the classic Italian octopus has been published in my book, which translates to: Recipes Reveal Stories, and it is only available in Spanish & Italian at moment. 

If you like this recipe, I have no problems, if you wish to photocopy the recipe and / or copy it down by hand or what ever, paste and copy via computer ... Recipes are meant to be prepared and eaten ...

Kind regards.
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## Siegal (Jul 19, 2012)

It's so funny you posted this I was looking through Claudia today's book on Spain and the boiled octopus recipe said "go on, go crazy, make octopus" so I will drag my butt to south beach tonight so I can go to a decent supermarket where the fish section doesn't smell like rotten fish and hope to find one for an octopus making adventure!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 20, 2012)

Siegal,

Best of luck with finding fresh octopus. The smaller, the more tender ... 

I am in Puglia and purchase my from the Fishermen at sunrise on the Port. 

Galician and Greek octopus are exemplary too. 

Ciao. 
Margaux Cintrano.


----------



## redfish_33 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for posting this recipe, I love grilled octopus and they sell it fresh here. I have really wanted to cook it, but have been putting it off. I am going to try this out very soon.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 4, 2012)

Red Fish, Good Morning, Buon Giorno,

Thanks for your feedback. 

Grilled Octopus is a lovely lunch. I do suggest the smaller the octopus, the more tender ... 

Enjoy.
Have a wonderful August,
Margaux Cintrano.


----------

